# Friendly Warning



## Packerjohn (Feb 11, 2021)

Yesterday I got a phone call from a lady with a slight foreign accent.  Basically, she said, "$290 will be withdrawn from your account.  If you need to speak with someone about this, press 2."  What a bunch of crap!  Don't these people ever give up?  Guess they don't.  I hung up real fast & certainly didn't press "2."  First, she never identified who she was & did not say what account?  The trouble with modern technology is that these types of scams are on the increase.  You have been warned.  Never, never give any banking nor any personal information to these scumbags.  They need a real job; not ripping off the public.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 11, 2021)

We've taken to answering any strange calls (numbers) that come into our home with... "_how can we help you_", and the instant we smell a weasel, down the receiver goes into the cradle.

No yes's, no number pushing, no nothing.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 11, 2021)

*When I answer the phone and immediately asked a question I hang up. I have told my husband a thousand times to do the same thing. I told him never ever say the word "Yes" because they can use that for their spam.*


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 11, 2021)

I never answer calls from an unknown number.  If something is important, they can leave a message.


----------



## AprilSun (Feb 11, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I never answer calls from an unknown number.  If something is important, they can leave a message.


That's exactly what I do and if they don't leave a message, I block them.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 11, 2021)

On the rare occasion I answer an unknown phone number...I say in a loud voice Hola. If it's a robot I hang up...if a person that keeps talking in English I keep repeating Hola over and over until they finally disconnect.   [saying hello in any language other than the callers would work too]. English is my only language...Spanish...not so much...


----------



## Jules (Feb 11, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> On the rare occasion I answer an unknown phone number...I say in a loud voice Hola. If it's a robot I hang up...if a person that keeps talking in English I keep repeating Hola over and over until they finally disconnect.   [saying hello in any language other than the callers would work too]. English is my only language...Spanish...not so much...


That’s a new technique.  Good one, Hapiguy.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 11, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> Yesterday I got a phone call from a lady with a slight foreign accent.  Basically, she said, "$290 will be withdrawn from your account.  If you need to speak with someone about this, press 2."  What a bunch of crap!  Don't these people ever give up?  Guess they don't.  I hung up real fast & certainly didn't press "2."  First, she never identified who she was & did not say what account?  The trouble with modern technology is that these types of scams are on the increase.  You have been warned.  Never, never give any banking nor any personal information to these scumbags.  They need a real job; not ripping off the public.


One reason these scams are on the increase is that any fool can purchase the equipment necessary to auto-dial and play a recorded message.  A lot of the crap that goes on, including spreading viruses and that sort of thing are done by people who really have little understanding of the equipment/software they are using to perpetrate these things.  They are too stupid and/or too lazy to get training for any kind of real job, and therefore resort to this sort of activity.  If they really understood the technology they are using, they could get real jobs in technology and have something to look forward to as they grew into their careers and (hopefully) matured in the process.

Tony


----------



## asp3 (Feb 11, 2021)

Come the end of June, 2021 telecom companies will have to ensure their systems no longer support the caller ID spoofing that's currently possible.  This may help with the type of call you got as well.  The policy is abbreviated as STIR/SHAKEN and you can learn more about it here.  https://www.fcc.gov/call-authentication

It might be more to combat robocalls, but it might help with the other types of calls too.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 11, 2021)

Since I put a call blocker on our phone, last Fall, we have received well over 500 of these stupid calls.  We just look at the caller ID, and if it's a number we don't recognize, we let them leave a message....seldom does that happen, then we block it.  Once in awhile, especially if its a "local" number, I look it up on the Internet, and invariably the number shows No Name Associated with the Number.  I guess these hackers mostly use numbers that aren't already assigned.

Once in awhile, if I'm feeling ornery, I will answer the call, and the caller usually has an accent from India.  I lead them on for a few minutes, never divulging any personal information, then when I get tired of listening to their crap I tell them "If you promise Not to get emotionally involved, You can Ki$$ My A$$".  That quickly gets a "click".


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 11, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Since I put a call blocker on our phone, last Fall, we have received well over 500 of these stupid calls.  We just look at the caller ID, and if it's a number we don't recognize, we let them leave a message....seldom does that happen, then we block it.  Once in awhile, especially if its a "local" number, I look it up on the Internet, and invariably the number shows No Name Associated with the Number.  I guess these hackers mostly use numbers that aren't already assigned.
> 
> Once in awhile, if I'm feeling ornery, I will answer the call, and the caller usually has an accent from India.  I lead them on for a few minutes, never divulging any personal information, then when I get tired of listening to their crap I tell them "If you promise Not to get emotionally involved, You can Ki$$ My A$$".  That quickly gets a "click".Leading a caller on never worked for me...it did however increase the number of "stupid calls" I received.



Leading a caller on never worked for me...it did seem however to increase the number of "stupid calls" I received.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 11, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> Leading a caller on never worked for me...it did seem however to increase the number of "stupid calls" I received.


Yup, when someone Does answer the phone, it shows these thieves that this May be a person ripe for scamming.  IF/When I decide to "play" with one of these crooks, my phone gets an increase in these calls for days.  Best to just let it ring, and ignore the fools.


----------



## bowmore (Feb 11, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> On the rare occasion I answer an unknown phone number...I say in a loud voice Hola. If it's a robot I hang up...if a person that keeps talking in English I keep repeating Hola over and over until they finally disconnect.   [saying hello in any language other than the callers would work too]. English is my only language...Spanish...not so much...


I answer with "Bueno", which a lot of Spanish speakers use to answer their  phone


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 11, 2021)

bowmore said:


> I answer with "Bueno", which a lot of Spanish speakers use to answer their  phone


What ever works, right?...just so long as the caller thinks you don't speak their language or are hearing impaired...go for it.  
Hola = hello.  Bueno = okay.


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 11, 2021)

asp3 said:


> Come the end of June, 2021 telecom companies will have to ensure their systems no longer support the caller ID spoofing that's currently possible.  This may help with the type of call you got as well.  The policy is abbreviated as STIR/SHAKEN and you can learn more about it here.  https://www.fcc.gov/call-authentication
> 
> It might be more to combat robocalls, but it might help with the other types of calls too.


Now, finally, we have some good news.  Thanks for the info.

Tony


----------



## Chet (Feb 11, 2021)

I let my phone ring twice and the answering machine picks up. If I recognize the voice I answer. Otherwise,no.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 11, 2021)

I just don’t answer my phone unless it’s a number I recognize. It works.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 12, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I just don’t answer my phone unless it’s a number I recognize. It works.


Attach files..If important, they can leave a voice mail....


----------



## terry123 (Feb 12, 2021)

If I don't recognize the number I don't answer either.  After 2 rings they usually hang up.


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 13, 2021)

A number of years ago when I had a land line I received a call from a gentleman who claimed to be working for *Windows *and I needed to type a URL on my computer. I told him that Windows is not a company but an operating system. Be corrected me and stated that my IP address had been hacked and I needed to correct the problem by doing what he told me to type. I then explained (needless to say I knew this was a scam and I was just wasting his time) that I have multiple devices and I needed to know which IP address had been hacked. He explained that it didn't matter as long as I typed a URL on any computer. I then had him repeat the URL over the phone three times before he got frustrated with my poor hearing and hung up.

I feel bad for the people that fall for these scams.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 13, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> On the rare occasion I answer an unknown phone number...I say in a loud voice Hola. If it's a robot I hang up...if a person that keeps talking in English I keep repeating Hola over and over until they finally disconnect.   [saying hello in any language other than the callers would work too]. English is my only language...Spanish...not so much...


you should see what my father does to them. lol!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Feb 13, 2021)

Love the blocker on my phone. Only once did I block someone I shouldn’t have...my heart doctor of all people. Told him that in the future he should have a name associated with who is calling, or leave a message.


----------



## HazyDavey (Feb 14, 2021)

Unless we know the caller we let all our calls go to voicemail. We once got a voicemail warning us that our electric power was going to be turned off in twenty minutes. 

So I headed for the fridge and started drinking up the beer ..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 14, 2021)

HazyDavey said:


> So I headed for the fridge and started drinking up the beer ..


MY choice also!!
.


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2021)

If I get a call from a strange unknown number I usually answer with one word "Speak" They hang up real quick.

Never ever answer any of their questions with Yes as they can record your answer.


----------



## Remy (Mar 2, 2021)

I have Comcast phone and can also block numbers. I've received these calls where it's some credit thing or tax thing. "Urgent!" "Important" "You will be turned into blah blah blah." I hang up. I only realized a few months ago I can block these numbers.

These people keep going until they get the one who falls for it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 2, 2021)

I usually don't answer my phone and screen calls but once in awhile I'll answer and lately it's always someone saying that they are from one of the utility companies around here and that they want to give me a refund...I always hang up..and at the utility company website they have a warning that they do not call that way and that those are scammers.  I can't believe these annoying people are allowed to call our numbers and try to rip us off!  I had some kind of blocker on my number but since I got a lower plan deal with AT and T it doesn't seem to work anymore.  

That's why most of the time I don't answer and do screen calls.


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2021)

I always block that kind of phonecall.


----------

